# How to get job in Canada - Indian



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

Dear All

I am Mariyya Dasari and Indian national. 

I would like to relocate Canada. For that I approached one Indian consultancy Opulentus and took IRR (Intiial Review Report) and eligible for Canada job. But they told the salary range would be 10k to 15k Canadian dollars. IS it right ?? will they offer much salary at the initial stage???

Guys
Please tell me the procedure and how can I get the job in Canada?? Suggest please.



(I have been working in UAE for last 1 and half year in Quality Control & Assurance for Construction chemicals manufacturing industry)


----------



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

*How about Canada Jobs*

Helloo Guys

I am Mariyya Dasari having 8 combined (6 years in India & 2 years in Dubai) years of experience in Quality Control & Assurance in construction chemicals manufacturing industry/Building material manufacturing industries.

I would like to relocate Canada with good job. What are the possibilities to get the job for me as have above experience. How are the opportunities in Canad for the professionals like me.

Please give some suggestions.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mariyya said:


> I would like to relocate Canada. For that I approached one Indian consultancy Opulentus and took IRR (Intiial Review Report) and eligible for Canada job. But they told the salary range would be 10k to 15k Canadian dollars. IS it right ?? will they offer much salary at the initial stage???


First of all, no immigration consultant can help you get a job. If they say they can, they are lying. 

Second, you say they told you that you are eligible for a Canadian job. What job?

Third, that salary range ($10k-$15k) would put you well below the poverty line.

Fourth, in order to come to Canada you must pass an English test and, based on your post, I do not think that you will do well on that test.




> Please tell me the procedure and how can I get the job in Canada??



You can't just get a job in Canada, you need to be qualified to emigrate here and be invited to do so.


----------



## vehla_ji (May 22, 2015)

you cant survive with 15k salary in anywhere in canada.


----------



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

First of all, no immigration consultant can help you get a job. If they say they can, they are lying. 
- Ok, thank for this information to avoid me from scam.

Second, you say they told you that you are eligible for a Canadian job. What job?
- I took the initial review report (IRR) from them and I got 48 points excluding IELTS. I should get 19 points in IELTS. So they told me that I was eligible to apply the PR visa. The job they suggested me as a manufacturing manager based on my profile that I submitted to them.

Third, that salary range ($10k-$15k) would put you well below the poverty line.
- You meant to say is this salary very less?? How the salaries will be?? for the employees like me (Quality Control Managers in the construction chemicals manufacturing industries)

Fourth, in order to come to Canada you must pass an English test and, based on your post, I do not think that you will do well on that test.
- Yeah, I knew that I should get enough points int hat. Why do you think so that won't do well in that test??


You can't just get a job in Canada, you need to be qualified to emigrate here and be invited to do so.[/QUOTE]
- Can you elaborate this point for me??


----------



## mariyya (Jun 15, 2015)

you cant survive with 15k salary in anywhere in canada.

Ohhhhh!!!! Actually how much should be the minimum salary??

And are the the salaries for quality control professionals in manufacturing industries as per your knowledge??

Thank you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mariyya said:


> Second, you say they told you that you are eligible for a Canadian job. What job?
> - I took the initial review report (IRR) from them and I got 48 points excluding IELTS. I should get 19 points in IELTS. So they told me that I was eligible to apply the PR visa. The job they suggested me as a manufacturing manager based on my profile that I submitted to them.


Why are you letting them suggest a job for you? Shouldn't you be considering work in whatever field you are trained and experienced in, rather than what some consultancy proposes?





> Third, that salary range ($10k-$15k) would put you well below the poverty line.
> - You meant to say is this salary very less??



What does that even mean? Are you asking if I am saying that this is a low salary? If so then yes, it is well below the poverty line.




> How the salaries will be?? for the employees like me (Quality Control Managers in the construction chemicals manufacturing industries)


How am I supposed to know?




> Why do you think so that won't do well in that test??


Because you have exhibited poor English skills in your posts here.




> You can't just get a job in Canada, you need to be qualified to emigrate here and be invited to do so.
> - Can you elaborate this point for me??


You need me to elaborate on that? It is _very_ self explanatory.


----------

